# do late model boats have wood free transoms?



## sadworld (Aug 4, 2003)

wondering about four winns but open to other suggestions... wondering how new of a boat i should be looking at to not have to worry about rot issues. the searching ive done has scared me, im technically challenged and would have to have the boat repaired by a pro if i run into something bad....looking for ski/fishing boat... thanks.


----------



## mso795 (Feb 24, 2006)

We took a tour of the Four Winns Plant a couple of weeks ago in Cadillac. I asked that question myself and was told some have wooden transoms and some don't. Would be best to ask the dealer before buying.


----------



## sadworld (Aug 4, 2003)

i sure wish i could afford a new boat but i'm looking for a pre owned boat with cuddy...


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

What year and model??? i can prolly find out for you. ?-2008 (some time in 2008 the switch happened) cuddies had a foam board transom. 2008- present have treated wood. I dont recall any having a non-wood transom currently, except possably cruisers.


All current model ski/fish glastron or fish/ski four winns have wood...


----------



## Interceptor (Apr 15, 2008)

Transom rot usually occurs due to bad assembly and the builder not correctly sealing thru hull fittings and fasteners. Screws holes for fastening trim tabs are a common water entry point, thru hull exhausts and the area around the drain plug also.
A good surveyor can find a wet transom.
ed


----------



## Fineline (Mar 22, 2011)

Interceptor said:


> Transom rot usually occurs due to bad assembly and the builder not correctly sealing thru hull fittings and fasteners. Screws holes for fastening trim tabs are a common water entry point, thru hull exhausts and the area around the drain plug also.
> A good surveyor can find a wet transom.
> ed


I second that have the boat surveyed. Three years ago I but a 1995 25' Pursuit and had it surveyed first. It cost about $200 but I have a four page detailed report and piece of mind that the boat is sound.


----------



## sadworld (Aug 4, 2003)

hows that process work and who would do it? well worth 200 compared to what repairs may cost....


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

sadworld said:


> hows that process work and who would do it? well worth 200 compared to what repairs may cost....


curious about this also?


----------



## danthebuilder (Nov 22, 2011)

Newer hewescraft don't have wood in their transoms.

They have wood floors still tho.

Now, replacing a transom & floors on an 18 foot aluminum boat cost me less than $1k. It took me 6 weeks and it wasn't hard at all. I now can have piece of mind for the next 25 years on that boat. I know its now better than when it rolled off the factory floor. There was pitting in the aluminum hull that if I didn't replace the wood I would have never found out about until it was too late. So taking apart a boat after 25+ years is a good thing and should be done as far as i'm concerned no matter what.

One thing I care more about in an aluminum boat than wood is spray foam. I would prefer not to have it. If water comes in it gets trapped between the spray foam & the hull it will pit the aluminum. I would prefer to have foam blocks in there that aren't in there so tight there is no room for drainage. Everyone thinks spray foam is a good idea. I strongly disagree.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Spent a lot of time on Four Winns, buddy runs an '89 and has put about 3500 hours on it; I've got 1700 on my 1987. Extremely well built, very nice glass work, never heard of transom issues with them. Not to say it can't happen, but there are a lot of old Four Winns that I would think nothing of getting a survey on, throwing on my rigger board and taking out.....


----------



## omni22 (Feb 3, 2010)

I put a transom in a 225 4 winns was due to shotty swim perform
Install. Just bring a pick and stab transom from
Bilge systematically if it's soft you'll know. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## paulywood (Sep 2, 2005)

sadworld said:


> hows that process work and who would do it? well worth 200 compared to what repairs may cost....


A good surveyor is well worth the money. Captain Mark out of Spring Lake was a huge help to me when I was buying a new boat. A survey is only good as the guy doing it and you can even get different thrings done. Structural, powertrain, etc.
*Mark* L. Veurink - *Surveyor* Associate Captain *Mark's* Surveying 14630 144th Avenue *Spring* *Lake*, *Michigan* 49456


----------

